# Problemas con dhcpcd (SOLUCIONADO)

## Thufir.Hawat

 :Shocked:  Hola hasta ahora mi conexion a internet la realizaba por la linea de comandos, instale wicd pero me marcaba un error con dbus que no he podido solucionar. Bueno desactive a wicd con

```
rc-update del wicd default
```

```
rc-update del wicd sysinit
```

y ahora cuando hago mi conexion  con:

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

```
iwconfig wlan0 key "RATMEX" key XXXXXXXXXX
```

me regresa

 *Quote:*   

> dhcpcd[1890]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

 

y no realiza la conexion,  no se que es lo que causa el problema.Last edited by Thufir.Hawat on Mon Feb 18, 2013 7:22 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Dinos que te devuelve ifconfig wlan0 sin parametros.

----------

## Thufir.Hawat

esta es la salida que se obtiene con:

```
ifconfig wlan0
```

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> 
>         ether 00:25:86:e7:a6:06  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)
> 
>         RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)
> ...

 

----------

## esteban_conde

Si sabes cual es la direccion del router tienes que asignarle a wlan0 una IP de la misma red y como gateway le das la direccion del router, como DNS pones tambien la direccion del router en caso de que el router tenga el DHCP activado.

Así:

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> route add default gw 192.168.0.1
> 
> iwconfig wlan0 essid (aqui el nombre de tu red sin parentesis)
> ...

 

A todo esto si vamos a suponer la direccion de router fuese 192.168.1.1 ó cualquier otra sustituye la que te pongo en plan orientativo por esa, consecuentemete todo lo demás tambien asi como la netmask si la red fuese de más de 254 hosts.

----------

## Thufir.Hawat

 :Very Happy:  Lo solucioné: 

Primero:

borre este archivo

```
rm /var/run/wicd/wicd.pid
```

Segundo borre los archivos de configuración de xfce4 en mi usuario.

```
rm -rf /home/user/.config/xfce4
```

Tercero agregué el demonio wicd al nivel default

```
rc-update add wicd default
```

----------

